# York Reptile Night Sunday 7th June



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

*Sunday 7th June 2009*​ 
*from 6pm*​ 
at​ 
*The Volunteer Arms*
*Watson Street*
*York*
YO24 4BH​ 
*Please note new venue next door to the Loco.*​ 
*Everyone welcome including children (under supervision) and reptiles*
*There is no entry charge - just come and have a chat and handle a few reps.*​


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

i will be coming as always

roger


----------



## satyr (Jan 18, 2009)

im in egypt. Dont know if i should be happy or sad. Anyone want a cobra bringing back?


----------



## Yeti (May 24, 2009)

Well i had no idea there was anything like that around the area.
I only live about an hour away so i might pop down.
Is there usually much there?


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

up up up


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I may nag the dad to take me! 

Can you bring your own reps? I could bring my Skink, i don't know if anyone already brings one?: victory:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

I haven't been for ages!!!!! i may try to get to this one:gasp: :lol2:


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

will be nice to see you again mate how you keeping

roger


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

is anyone from this are going? i might try to pop along  i can bring a crestie and a tokay (if i can get him in a box..)


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

sinderman said:


> will be nice to see you again mate how you keeping
> 
> roger


we're okay Roger ... plodding along! lol
been a frustrating year breeding my worms .... but hopefully worth it:gasp:
:lol2:


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> we're okay Roger ... plodding along! lol
> been a frustrating year breeding my worms .... but hopefully worth it:gasp:
> :lol2:


a lot of people breeding toy snakes now mate:lol2:
roger


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

:lol2: you keep playing with your big boys toys...... i dont need to prove my masculinaty by keeping chunky snakes :lol2:



..... (also they hurt when they bite!!! :blush

:lol2:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

kennedykrew said:


> ..... (also they hurt when they bite!!! :blush


Roger wouldnt know as none of his snakes are at all snappy :whistling2:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

:lol2:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Sunday 7th June 2009

from 6pm

at

The Volunteer Arms
Watson Street
York
YO24 4BH

Please note new venue next door to the Loco.

Everyone welcome including children (under supervision) and reptiles
There is no entry charge - just come and have a chat and handle a few reps.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Not sure if Rich is working or not on the 7th might try and pop along if he isnt might bring mac the female macklott along for Roger to play with shes only 7-8ft :whistling2:


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> Not sure if Rich is working or not on the 7th might try and pop along if he isnt might bring mac the female macklott along for Roger to play with shes only 7-8ft :whistling2:


id like that not its always me :lol2:
roger


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I may come again...and actually bring something this time :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

sinderman said:


> id like that not its always me :lol2:
> roger



:lol2: think it must be :lol2:


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

ill be there as im off that weekend !!

got some corns for sale if anyones interested i can bring them with me
see the thread in my sig !!

Paul


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

biglad52002 said:


> ill be there as im off that weekend !!
> 
> got some corns for sale if anyones interested i can bring them with me
> see the thread in my sig !!
> ...


you just had to do that didnt ya bigboy!!!!!! im skint!:lol2:


----------



## gingerpony (May 31, 2008)

biglad52002 said:


> got some corns for sale if anyones interested i can bring them with me


just don't bring the anery motley or she'll end up coming home with me :whistling2: (and then i'll be in serious trouble with the OH :devil

i should be there this time, have a transport tub freed up now so could bring something along, maybe Marilyn the Dumerils again.

Roger - don't feed yours this week :gasp:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Oooo seeing as theres advertising going on Im selling some really cheap exo terras I can bring:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

not bringing anything this time so your safe

roger


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

up up up


----------



## Goodkat (May 31, 2009)

I don't own any reptiles at the moment (I'm a student and stupid house rules...) but I live in York and am very passionate about reptiles. I hope to work with them one day...

That said, is it alright for someone such as myself to just turn up and see what's going on?

Thanks


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

Goodkat said:


> I don't own any reptiles at the moment (I'm a student and stupid house rules...) but I live in York and am very passionate about reptiles. I hope to work with them one day...
> 
> That said, is it alright for someone such as myself to just turn up and see what's going on?
> 
> Thanks


yes everybodys welcome

roger


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

up up up


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

to the top


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

gingerpony said:


> just don't bring the anery motley or she'll end up coming home with me :whistling2: (and then i'll be in serious trouble with the OH :devil
> 
> i should be there this time, have a transport tub freed up now so could bring something along, maybe Marilyn the Dumerils again.
> 
> Roger - don't feed yours this week :gasp:


 
I'll be there 
I might bring Johnny another Dumerils and I may bring some baby CRBs Which will be for sale as soon as they've eaten.


----------



## SquiggleB (May 9, 2009)

Ooooh... local and everything! I'll be there... not sure if I'll bring anything along... mine are only tiny babies 

Becca 

(you'll know me by my piercings :whistling2: )


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> you just had to do that didnt ya bigboy!!!!!! im skint!:lol2:


always the case !! im sure we could sort something out if theres anything you like lol !



gingerpony said:


> just don't bring the anery motley or she'll end up coming home with me :whistling2: (and then i'll be in serious trouble with the OH :devil


erm im bringing her lol !! i might even keep her yet as shes stunning.
if im honest i havent got many left so i might bring everything up with me 
anyway and see what happens im sure theyd love the trip anyway lol

see you all sunday i should be there after 7 ish : victory:

Paul


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

up up up


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

*It's tomorrow*​


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

its to night

roger


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Well i cant make it now.... Mandy wont drive me
and i aint going in a pub and not drinking:gasp::lol2:


----------



## SquiggleB (May 9, 2009)

kennedykrew said:


> Well i cant make it now.... Mandy wont drive me
> and i aint going in a pub and not drinking:gasp::lol2:


No trains? :whistling2:


----------



## hiero (Feb 7, 2009)

We're actually going to make it for once  I say this confidently given the time.... 

Everyone's hungry though so I'm going to feed em and leave em here.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

SquiggleB said:


> No trains? :whistling2:


are you pissed ????!!!! :lol2:

i dont do public transport!:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## hiero (Feb 7, 2009)

We had a lot of fun last night- thank you to everyone new we met :2thumb:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad things went well:2thumb:
Hey hiero .... you need a male hoggie????? £40 :whistling2:


----------



## hiero (Feb 7, 2009)

:gasp:

Thank you for the offering, but I'm not looking to multiply the hog collection at the moment. My girl's just teeny-tiny, and there are some other things clamouring the join the shelves. 

Hope you find a good home for him!


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

lol.... any exciting news from the rep night????


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

yes you didnt go :lol2:
roger


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

sinderman said:


> yes you didnt go :lol2:
> roger


:lol2: ty f*** face:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I was going to go last Time bit in the end i could not go might go this time bring some centipedes , And tarantulas .


----------



## gingerpony (May 31, 2008)

sinderman said:


> yes you didnt go :lol2:
> roger


and i missed you, how come you left so early? :gasp:


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

gingerpony said:


> and i missed you, how come you left so early? :gasp:


had things to do snakes to watch:lol2:
roger


----------



## gingerpony (May 31, 2008)

sinderman said:


> had things to do snakes to watch:lol2:
> roger


is your big girl still hanging on to her clutch? :lol2:


----------

